# Vento Suão



## Vince (13 Ago 2012 às 16:39)

O que é o vento Suão ? 

Numa discussão já de há uns tempos, ninguém se entendeu. Um beirão disse que é vento de leste/sueste quente e seco de Verão, um alentejano de Portalegre  disse que é vento de norte que faz muito barulho durante a noite, um algarvio disse que era vento quente e húmido de sul/sudoeste, abafado, sinal de trovoadas, outro algarvio  disse que é o característico vento de norte quente e seco no Verão Algarvio. 

Uns dizem que a palavra Suão vem de "Sul", outros de suar/transpirar, outros indicam a origem como sendo "solānus" que significa nascer do sol em latim, outros dizem que é de assobiar (o vento), etc.

Em Espanha parece haver algo parecido com isto, na Andaluzia chamam vento Solano a sul/sueste quente e seco, na Extremadura e Castilla–La Mancha o Solano já é vento predominantemente de leste.

A que chamam vento Suão nas vossas regiões ? Perguntem a opinião aos mais velhos. Não me interessa para já uma definição oficial (existem algumas) mas mais ter uma ideia geral do uso popular do termo em cada região.


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Ago 2012 às 17:34)

Vince disse:


> Qual é que é mesmo o vento Suão ?
> 
> ...
> 
> A que chamam vento Suão nas vossas regiões ?...



Boas, por aqui chamam *Vento Suão* a vento muito quente e seco vindo de este a sul


----------



## Agreste (13 Ago 2012 às 18:13)

Alguma conexão com Assuão no Egipto? O vento mais forte que têm é em Agosto, de norte e como sopra do deserto é quente e seco.


----------



## Lousano (13 Ago 2012 às 18:30)

No Oeste fazem referência vento suão, o vento de E ou SE, quente e seco que às primeiras horas da manhã já faz suar.

Aqui na Lousã, pelo que me recorde, nunca ouvi essa expressão.

PS: No Oeste, quando está quente e húmido referem "está sol de trovoada".


----------



## Jorge_scp (13 Ago 2012 às 20:07)

No Algarve, claramente o vento de Sueste, quente e seco vindo de Marrocos, que aquece as águas na Costa Sul Algarvia e está na origem de alguns dos dias raros com ondulação nas praias da mesma.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Ago 2012 às 20:43)

Vento suão é o vento que sopra de sul/sudoeste que transporta ar húmido e quente, tão característico durante o Verão aquele tempo abafado com sinal de trovoada.

Sempre tive essa ideia.

Vento de Sueste, pelo menos aqui em Olhão, alguns pescadores chamam Sueste, Levante ou Siroco.


----------



## Skizzo (13 Ago 2012 às 20:49)

Pela descrição parece-me o Xaroco.


----------



## nelson972 (13 Ago 2012 às 22:01)

Vince disse:


> O que é o vento Suão ?
> 
> A que chamam vento Suão nas vossas regiões ?



Vento de Este a Sul, quente e seco, por vezes forte.  É pouco frequente, e na minha opinião um agradável contraponto à costumeira nortada.  Que aliás está presente numa expressão que eu costumava ouvir à minha avó : "Nortada brava, ou suão ou borralhada"


----------



## Paulo H (13 Ago 2012 às 22:50)

Na minha região da beira baixa, chamamos vento de suão a qualquer incremento de vento do quadrante sul. Sendo que no verão é em geral o vento SE ou de Sul que antecede a acalmia do braseiro sem vento e cuja continuidade até pode fazer chegar poeiras do norte de áfrica (calima). 

Pode também ser um vento de componente sul, SW ou SE, a puxar uma linha de células activas de trovoada.

No inverno o vento de suão é em geral o vento de Sul ou de SW que normalmente nos faz chegar uma frente quente (em primeira instância).

O vento de suão é portanto, um vento quente e seco no verão, ou um vento tepido e humido no inverno, ou no caso de uma trovoada com vento sul até violento e com cheiro a terra molhada! 

Em todo o caso, para mim suão é o contrário de setentrião (nortada), embora nunca tenha ouvido falar de setentrião em Portugal.. 

Encontrei um site onde podemos encontrar varias designações para ventos locais, regionais ou até regionais de outras partes do mundo: 

http://www.cne-escutismo.pt/recursos/maritimos/ventos.htm

Enfim, dava para dedicar um tópico só para falar de diferentes designações dos ventos.


----------



## Aurélio (13 Ago 2012 às 23:06)

como indica o nome *Su*, vem do quadrante sul, e *ão* é para dar a noção de vento quente e seco soprando daquele quadrante, e isso obviamente apenas pode aplicado á estação em que estamos .....
Oviamente que esta definição foi "modelada" consoante a região em que estamos, mas a definição correcta é esta ....


----------



## Golden Fields (6 Set 2012 às 21:20)

Em Coimbra falam em suão do vento quente e seco vindo de sul..


----------



## LuisFilipe (6 Set 2012 às 23:58)

suão pelo nome deve ser aquele vento abafado que entra de sul, normalmente traz chuvas, e é mais frequente no inverno.


----------



## frederico (7 Set 2012 às 01:20)

Já vi uma descrição «oficial» num livro de Geografia dos anos 50 na UC. 

No Algarve nunca ouvi essa expressão. Fala-se apenas no levante, brisa ou vento de sueste que traz água quente e tempo «abafado» no Verão e chuva e trovoada no Inverno.


----------



## Vince (7 Set 2012 às 13:10)

Eu continuo a pesquisar o termo, e ainda não cheguei a nenhuma conclusão, se calhar nunca chegarei, mas vamos todos tentando encontrar uma resposta, daí o desafio que lancei com este tópico.

Segundo o IM:



> Suão – Vento suão é a designação que habitualmente é dada em Portugal (em especial no sul) a um vento de sul ou sueste que transporta uma massa de ar quente e seco.



Segundo Orlando Ribeiro:



> É o vento suão que cresta as culturas, faz morrer as árvores, amolece os homens e os gados, revolvendo massas de ar escaldante como um bafo infernal



Para mim o Suão é o vento quente e seco, que na maior parte do país tem componente de leste ou sueste mas que até poderia ser nordeste nalgumas situações específicas. 
E o pormenor de Suão poder vir da palavra "sul" também é bastante ambígua, pois há quem escreva Soão em vez de Suão. E "Soão" poderia indiciar Sol, o lugar onde nasce o sol, a leste, e eu pessoalmente estou convencido que é mesmo essa a origem do termo. Acho estranho a nossa cultura dar-se ao trabalho de inventar um termo sobre raros ventos de sul e húmidos de trovoadas, não faz grande sentido, já inventar um termo para este vento de leste quente e seco, faz bastante. 

Em Espanha eles também tem um termo, bastante ambíguo que varia de região para região, o vento "solano"



> Diccionario de la Real Academia Española
> 
> Solano [Nombre]
> Viento caliente que sopla del este.
> 1. m. Viento que sopla de donde nace el Sol. 2. m. Burg. y P. Vasco. Viento cálido y sofocante, cualquiera que sea su rumbo.



Os espanhóis tem a tarefa mais facilitada pois há uma clara relação do termo "Solano" com a antiguidade, é referido na própria bíblia em latim e tem a ver com o nascer do sol. Mas mesmo assim, o termo varia bastante de região para região, o que até faz imenso sentido, e a definição de vento quente e seco, independentemente do quadrante, é bastante acertada. 
Mas eu ainda não consegui encontrar uma "ponte" entre o nosso Suão/Soão e o Solano de Espanha.

Nas traduções portuguesas da bíblia não usam o termo Suão (ou Soão) nessas passagens em que os espanhóis usaram "Solano", em Portugal as traduções dizem vento de oriente. O Suão aparece curiosamente nalgumas traduções, a descrever o vento sul, pelo que voltei à estaca zero no que queria defender.


----------



## rbsmr (7 Set 2012 às 16:03)

No oeste, suão costuma definir o vento muito quente e seco de sueste no Verão. Quando o vento está soprar de leste costuma-se dizer que "o tempo está do lado dos espanhóis" e significa ar quente e seco no Verão e frio e seco no Inverno.


----------



## AnDré (7 Set 2012 às 19:23)

Só para contradizer tudo o que já foi dito, os antigos de Várzea da Serra (Tarouca) dizem que o vento de suão é o vento que vem do Marão.
E caracterizam-no como vento forte, frio e seco de norte/nordeste. Que tudo queima.

Vento de sul, na serra, é por norma húmido. 

Até agora a única coisa que vejo em comum com tudo o que aqui já foi dito, é que o vento de Suão é um vento seco, independentemente da sua direcção.


----------



## rbsmr (9 Set 2012 às 16:44)

AnDré disse:


> Só para contradizer tudo o que já foi dito, os antigos de Várzea da Serra (Tarouca) dizem que o vento de suão é o vento que vem do Marão.
> E caracterizam-no como vento forte, frio e seco de norte/nordeste. Que tudo queima.
> 
> Vento de sul, na serra, é por norma húmido.
> ...



Não resisto ao off-topic: "Para lá do Marão mandam os que lá estão!"


----------



## Paulo H (9 Set 2012 às 16:49)

rbsmr disse:


> Não resisto ao off-topic: "Para lá do Marão mandam os que lá estão!"



Isso é válido em toda à volta do marão, excepto no próprio marão! (existe sempre um "para lá do marão", estejamos de costas ou de frente).. Lol


----------



## ciclonico (10 Set 2012 às 00:44)

No litoral norte o termo Suão é practicamente desconhecido. Não é uma expressão usada e quando muito dizem que está vento de leste. Aqui os ventos que realmente têm relevância são, como não podia deixar de ser, a Nortada e "o vento do lado do mar" ou o "vento do lado da chuva" como referência ao vento sul/sudoeste, sinal de invernia.


----------



## Z13 (10 Set 2012 às 10:17)

Eu confesso que nunca tinha ouvido esse termo, até o ter descoberto aqui no fórum...




Paulo H disse:


> Isso é válido em toda à volta do marão, excepto no próprio marão! (existe sempre um "para lá do marão", estejamos de costas ou de frente).. Lol



Já agora, Paulo, não existe sempre um "para lá do Marão" porque nós por cá costumamos dizer: "Para cá do Marão mandam os que cá estão"!!


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Set 2012 às 10:59)

Ao contrário de alguns para mim o termo é bastante comum...
O meu avô, beirão de gema, sempre que tínhamos vento moderado a forte de SW (que normalmente é indicador de mudança de "tempo") referia-se a vento de Suão..."logo iríamos ter chuva" em principio...

E a verdade é que quase sempre não falhava...


----------



## antoniocruz (10 Set 2012 às 16:07)

Aqui na Bairrada é o vento quente e seco que sopre entre os quadrantes leste e sul.


----------

